# Sleeve or Case Cover?



## Seaduster (Oct 12, 2011)

I have ordered the Kindle Touch Wifi and now debating with myself as to what type of case to purchase.  Too many decisions    What is your preference?  A sleeve or a case cover?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to KB, Seaduster.

I prefer a cover. I like for Kenzo to be fully covered and protected at all times.
He's also more comfortable for me to hold in a cover. Without one, he feels too light and flimsy. The cover adds some heft.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Cover for me as well. The added protection gives me peace of mind in case of an accident. There are many, many out there. Choose what you think will work for you. I got this one as the hand strap is a great idea:



Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Hands down Amazons lighted covers are my favorite.  The light powers off your Kindle, so no batteries and when you Kindle sleeps so does the light.  The K3 isn't the cutest or best made, but it is a very good quality and backed by Amazons awesome customer service.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I prefer a cover also. When you're out and about, take your kindle out of the sleeve and you now have two things to keep track of. The kindle and the sleeve. With a cover you just flip it open and flip it closed. Plus for me it makes the kindle more comfortable to hold with less danger of dropping it and if you do drop it or it's bumped from your hand you have the cover to help protect it. A cover is just more convenient.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Ditto what derek said.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

My preference is cover for the same reasons as the others.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I am going to be the contrarian on this issue, I think it depends on how you like to hold the kindle itself.  I have a cover for mine, its an M-Edge, but I hate it it has been hurting my hand since the extra weight of the cover is weighing down my hands in unusual places.  I almost had to get some rehabilitation for the muscles that were effected by the cover.  I might be ditching my cover for a cheap sleeve from Container Store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my K1 in an Oberon cover, and love it. However, for some reason, I prefer my K-Mini nekkid, at least so far.  I have ordered a cover, we'll see.  (The cover is a whole 'nother story  )

Anyway, I use a sleeve that I made.  When I have Scout the K in my purse, I also always have my iPad in there next to it, and I think that adds protection.  (Justification to buy an iPad--"I need it to protect the $79 Kindle I just bought.  ")  But if I were just putting the K in my purse without anything else, I would want something more substantial.  And, yes, the sleeve is an extra step...but I don't find it onerous so far....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moved this thread to accessories. .  . . lots of discussions about options here. 

I'm going to wait and see when I get the thing (Fire ordered).

I'm feeling like I won't be taking it out and about much, but, then again, I may. . . . I have a couple of covers for my K1 and one of those might do in a pinch until I can see how the 'real' ones are designed. . . . .


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine is in a Timbuktu sleeve right now, since I do most of my reading at home and prefer holding the Kindle in its bare skin. However, if I'm traveling or have a lot of appointments out and about, I switch to my leather cover for added protection.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Mine is in a Timbuktu sleeve right now, since I do most of my reading at home and prefer holding the Kindle in its bare skin. However, if I'm traveling or have a lot of appointments out and about, I switch to my leather cover for added protection.


I do the same with my Octo sleeve and M-edge case


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Having not held a Kindle Touch yet I can't speak to what will work best, but I've found that, with my nook ST I actually prefer reading it without a cover. The contoured, rubberized back makes if very easy to hold. If the Kindle Touch has similar features you may want to opt for a sleeve...


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm very pleased by the case I have for my K3. A light would be nice, but personally, I balked at the price. My case was about $9, about $13 with shipping. I like the protection that having a closable case gives.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've always had my K3 in a case, but recently prefer reading it naked. I'd like to switch to a sleeve, but I do utilize my case's stand while on my lunch break so I won't. A small part of me still wants either the Baby or a Touch, in which case I'd get a sleeve.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I've always prefered sleeves to cases - I just never could get used to reading with the case. I really like the Waterfield sleeves (www.sfbags.com). I've already preordered a sleeve for my KTouch and a smart case for my Fire. I posted these in another thread, but I'll repost them because it seems appropriate


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I like both because I like to change things up a bit from time to time.  For my Touch, I have ordered the Amazon lighted cover and an Oberon sleeve.....so far.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried my KK/K3 without a cover when it first arrived.  I found having it in a cover especially if the cover folds back flat makes it more comfortable to hold besides making me feel it is more protected.  I like a rounded spine cover (Amazon cover, Oberon etc) but that is personal preference.  A squared spine isn't comfortable for me.    I keep the covered KK in a fabric zippered sleeve for even more protection.

My phone is in a sleeve to protect it but it is still in a case to protect it when it is out of the sleeve.  Same principle with a cover for the KK.


----------



## H2Ogirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I think a cover is best. That way, I can read while my Kindle is in the cover - and it's kind of like reading a book (old school). Some even have pockets or handles that you can use if you flip the cover around to the back. I have the Prologue Cover by Verso (antique looking). Did I mention I like old school?


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

1. Skin - keeps fingerprints from showing

2. Cover - won't loose track of it, protection in case of drops & dings, light for reading in the dark.

'nough said


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I keep my K3 in an Amazon Lighted Cover and use a Vera Bradlet sleeve when I take it out of the house. I haven't decides yet what I want for my Fire. I think I'll wait to see how it feels once I get it.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I have my Kindle 3 in a cover. But I ordered the sleeve for my Fire. I'm weird. Like 'em both!!!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Sleeves and cases are like shoes...you can't have too many.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

For my K3 I have the Amazon Lighted Leather cover. It's a great cover however I have found that as time goes on, I've prefered having my K3 out of it's case. I also just ordered a KT so I'm leaning toward a sleeve for that. As the pp mentioned, covers are great for overall/constant protection, I just don't do much traveling where I need the cover as much.

KUP on what you pick!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm planning on buying some of the $79 Kindles for Christmas gifts. 

Any idea which covers/skins/cases fit those?

I've got a great lighted cover for my Kindle 3, but I have no clue what would fit the new versions with the 5-way button and w/out the keyboard. Most of the skins I see are tailored to fit a keyboard, which wouldn't look or work right. 

I could go with sleeves, although that's not my first choice--but are the standard sleeves the same size as the $79 Kindles? 

I've been searching and searching and can't seem to find any decent leads or answers, so I thought I'd come to the place I should have come first!


----------



## kinkobo (Apr 3, 2011)

I really like this Poetic case: Fits my $79 Kindle perfectly.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Ooh--thanks! Cheap AND nice-looking.

Bummer that it comes in just one color (don't want the kids to mix up whose is whose), but I might just get it anyway. We could just use a label maker sticker to identify individual Kindles. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Cover. I'm clumsy and have dropped it too many times to count.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I read my K2 nekkid, so I used a sleeve from JavoEdge. I have just ordered a RooCase from ebay for my Touch. I wanted a way to prop it up, because I read Time magazine every Saturday morning on my Kindle over breakfast. 
Here is the link:
http://www.roocase.com/Leather-Case/cat-c/c103864.html

It isn't here yet. So, I have no idea how I am going to like it.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

I prefer a sleeve. I used to use covers but realized they are just too bulky and heavy and not worth it. I find it much more comfortable to read on my Kindle when it's free of a cover. Someone on Etsy made me this sleeve and I can't wait to get it:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ What a gorgeous print!

And yeah, what she said here too. I went the Oberon & Noreve route, tried lighter cases too, and found I just plain preferred to use my Kindle bare. Same goes with my iPad. I have sleeves for taking the devices out of the house, but at home,I just use them as they were designed to be used, without any kind of cover. I do skin them with matte finish skins to enhance their grippability, but that's all.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I prefer a sleeve. I used to use covers but realized they are just too bulky and heavy and not worth it. I find it much more comfortable to read on my Kindle when it's free of a cover. Someone on Etsy made me this sleeve and I can't wait to get it:


Will you kindly provide me with a link or the store name of the etsy seller who made that beautiful sleeve? TIA


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have my Touch in a cover. I fold the cover back when reading, and clip the light on the cover. The cover is light and I can slip myhand between the cover front and back for one hand reading.

For my Fire I have a sleeve, but have a cover ordered. Not sure if I will keep the cover or not. I love the Vera Bradley sleeves and could not resist ordering!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Will you kindly provide me with a link or the store name of the etsy seller who made that beautiful sleeve? TIA


Here ya go!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/SimplyDonnaLee?section_id=7775140


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you!  I just convo'd the seller.


----------



## mike1132 (Nov 25, 2011)

Case for protection...don't want damage...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> I've always prefered sleeves to cases - I just never could get used to reading with the case. I really like the Waterfield sleeves (www.sfbags.com). I've already preordered a sleeve for my KTouch and a smart case for my Fire. I posted these in another thread, but I'll repost them because it seems appropriate


I love the Waterfield cases, and am considering ordering the smart case for my Fire. Does anyone actually have one yet? Does the case actually fold all the way back so you can hold it in one hand?


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I am a diehard leather cover guy. But when I got my Baby K4 I wrestled for a bit on whether to get another Oberon cover or their sleek and sexy sleeve. The cover ended up winning, but not by much.


----------



## frankprovo (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a cover fan myself, at least for reading/media devices. Amazon's leather cover with built-in light has served me very well with the Kindle "Keyboard." When I take the unit out, it does feel light, but I don't feel like I can grip the naked unit comfortably without putting my hands on the screen. I'd prefer not to do that.

I paid way-too-much for the Marware CEO cover for my Kindle Fire. I don't regret it for the weight and design of the cover, but I can't help but feel I suckered myself out of $45 for something that should've been $25 tops.

I also like how some covers make a Kindle resemble a datebook. Maybe I'm just exercising wishful thinking here, but I feel if I leave my "datebook" sitting on a table someplace for a second, people won't pay it any mind and think "Ooh, free Kindle!"


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I love the Waterfield cases, and am considering ordering the smart case for my Fire. Does anyone actually have one yet? Does the case actually fold all the way back so you can hold it in one hand?


Not sure which case you're refering to Jane. I'm pretty sure all the Waterfield designs are sleeves, not cases, so they don't "fold" at all. I do have a Fire Smartcase out for delivery but it's not here yet.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I've done the route of all the super cases.  The last case I owned that I REALLY REALLY REALLY liked was the Noreve for the K2.  After that, the Noreve design went downhill IMHO.

I have Amazon's unlit and lighted case for the K3, sometimes they were used, sometimes they weren't.  

Started out using the K4 nekkid with the Amazon sleeve when I took it out of the house however I hated looking at the stoopid ads all the time and ended up with the Amazon unlit case.  Subsequently bought out on the ads too.  I LOVE that case.  I know many people think it's flimsy (it isn't) and overpriced (most definitely) but I still love it.  Love the rubber enclosure that holds the Kindle.  Feels very protected and the leather covering that, although thin, adds just the right touch to the case.  

Looked and looked at cases for the Fire and decided it could have a sleeve for travelling but at home it remains nekkid.  Thanks to Pushka (I think) for your remark about the RooCase sleeve covering up too much of the Fire cause that is what I was going to buy.  I'm wondering about perhaps an easel of some sort for viewing video, cookbooks, etc. but nothing fixed, leather or expensive.  Just something to hold it upright in the viewing position.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

I got my custom made sleeve today and love it! She also makes them with a pocket on the left side if you want.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

NYCKindleFan, that sleeve is so pretty! I love the ribbon closure!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm now a proud owner of that beautiful case too, NYCKindleFan.  Thanks for giving me her info; I never would have found her on etsy...so many sellers!!!  

I'm probably going to have her make me a larger case, too.  I just wish she had more of that same fabric (she said she is out).  I'll just have to look around.

Congrats on your new case/sleeve!


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

I just made the switch from the Amazon Lighted Cover to a Timbuk2 sleeve. I like reading my Kindle without a case and got tired of taking the Kindle out of the lighted cover so I bought the sleeve. I am much happier. The only issue is that now it looks like I'm carrying a clutch atround with me instead of a black leatherbound book. It wouldn't be a problem if I wasnt a 6'/220 lb guy. lol


----------

